# How much to feed a 5 months old puppy?



## tamaramarrero

He weighs 43 pounds and is exactly 5 months old. Is that good weight for him? And how much should I be feeding him now? Also should I be feeding him 2 or 3 times a day? I recently switched his food from Natural Choice to Blue Buffalo because he's been itching at his skin a lot so I was told switching the food might help. If anyone has a better suggestion of food please let me know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Three times a day, about a cup or less each time.


----------



## Susie07

I think it all depends on the dog food. Maggie turned 5 months old on Thursday and I feed her Orijen large breed puppy food. For a puppy 3 - 9 months old with a predicted adult weight of between 65 and 85 pounds, I should be feeding her between 3-3/4 cups and 4-1/4 cups a day. I may be off with her predicted adult weight, though, because she already weighs 48 pounds. She just grazes throughout the day, but eventually finishes it all. If I think she's still hungry, I will give her an extra cup. Here's a picture I took of her last week.









Susan


----------

